# If your wife is LD



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

FWIW my wife's libido was in the toilet for a while. After she got of of birth control, things improved greatly. 

While the vasectomy for me was hardly a no-brainer. It helped her libido.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Depression of libido is a long-known and fairly common side effect of many types of hormonal birth control. If LD is a problem trying a different type of hormonal bc, or switching to a non-hormonal form entirely, is often a great place to start.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife has been on no bc for a long time i got snipped 11 years ago. No real change for her LD.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

think positive said:


> FWIW my wife's libido was in the toilet for a while. After she got of of birth control, things improved greatly.
> 
> While the vasectomy for me was hardly a no-brainer. It helped her libido.


Check, check and check... still no libido.

I'm willing to pay someone a lot of money to tell me what the secret is.


----------



## tommyr (May 25, 2014)

My wife lost her libido before she stopped BC. 
Eventually I got the vasectomy, she stopped taking the pill.
It did absolutely nothing for her libido, still a 0 out of 10.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Try literotica?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

"...If your wife is LD..."

Don't be co-dependent. Take responsibility for putting joy into your life. Do things that make you feel good and good about yourself. Fun, Happy, Independent people are more attractive.

Do self improvement and physical fitness projects. Take up old hobbies you dropped or new ones you always wanted to do.

Talk to your wife about what you need and if necessary bring in a sex therapist to help with the discussion.

And yes, my wife is LD. But with lots of hard work was are no longer in an Sex Starved Marriage.

I am glad things worked out for you.


----------



## RayceCarrington (May 10, 2015)

I would never recommend a vasectomy I had on and off pain during sex for 8 years afterwards, kinda like getting kicked in the nuts every time you thrust and they kept saying nothing was wrong, everyone tells you there's no side effects ya until I got to the meeting with the urologist and I have to sign a form so I won't sue the hospital if I get MS
My wife has a low sex drive and I didn't give a crap I got used to it, if she doesn't want sex with me I don't want sex with her. People put way too munch importance on sex


----------

